# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - Week Updates summary

## mohamed73

*Hi,
Here is what we have done this week:*  *Today's new Releases*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**HTC_Explorer_PJ0312000.dll* *Bug fixes/DLL Updates:*  *HTC_OneS_PJ4020000.dll*
-Fixed IMEI and CID repair*Samsung_I747M.dll*
- ID 0x706B50E1 is added to allowed list*Huawei_E5832.dll*
- ID 0x901B10E1 is added to allowed list*HTC_Explorer_PJ0310000.dll*
- Fixed simple bug for 2KB NAND resurrection *Torrent Tracker:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *This week released also following models:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
You can download all updates if You click "Check For Updates" Button!

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

